# German Wirehair Pups



## Gundog (Aug 20, 2006)

I am expecting a litter of German Wirehair puppies in the middle of September. The sire, Crazy Castor Augustus< (GUS) is AKC and NAVDHA Registered. Gus has an excellent pedigree. The dam is Gracie Mae of Dusty Parke < (Gracie). Gracie's sire was Heart River Hustler and her Dam was Bighorns Goodtime KJS Mae. Gracie is also AKC Registered.

I am asking $425.00 for the females and $400.00 for the males. If you are interested or would like more information, email me at Sgtdusty311 @ yahoo.com.

I am located in the Dickinson, ND area.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

you just have to love those fuzz face dogs. Good luck with the litter.


----------

